# Coraline Algae



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Alright so I've had a tank running for about 3 months now... Nothing special or spectacular. FWLRO minus the F... I got 1 pink tipped anemone lol. Anyways....

My questions about Coraline algae, I thought I had some of it growing before, but after reading about some different types of algae I discovered it was a slime algae of some sort and was therefore undesirable. As such I've since rescaped and removed those rocks that were afflicted. Now I have a much nicer scape, however I'm wondering about the Coraline Algae. How do I encourage it to grow so I can have those awesome purple rocks?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Good reef salt, stable water parameters favourable to most corals and TIME. 



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Stable water is a check, good salt is (I think) a check. Time... hmmm that one's gunna be a problem Im impatient lol approx how long should it take for me to start seeing some assemilance of Coraline?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

you should start to see coraline from now but there are a few options you have. 
1) Go get some rock with coraline on it from another reefer and that should help seed your tank.
2)Lower light levels with more towards the blue end will help with coraline
3) If you have the money and are still impatient go buy "Purple Up" made by Kent (I think) it's basically coraline spores.

Although I would find someone that you could get some rock off. And I have a piece if you wanted to borrow or trade.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Purple up is a money sink. Just a calcium additive.

In order to grow coraline, you need to have coraline. Get some from another tank.

Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

come to my house and get this rock already! Bring some rock of your own or just return this one in a few weeks.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

My system is 6 months old and I am just starting to get splotches of coraline here and there, I didn't seed it. Now I am becoming impatient too but finally I can see it starting to happen.

EDIT: I have some pieces in my sump from my old system that are totally purple... so I guess I did seed it, just not in the DT.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

If it's in the Sump, it's part of the DT lol. 

I guess I can just buy a piece with Coraline, I'd pick some up from you but I don't drive.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Go buy a frag  then you get coral, and coraline (if the frag has some of course)

Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Ryan if you're interested I can sell you the piece I have and drop it off at your house. I don't mind at all. Atleast you'll know my rock is bug and pest free. You might not get the same thing at a LFS. Also, most LFS don't keep their LR under proper lighting to grow coraline


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

How much for like 2lbs worth? That's really all I need. Or I could trade you a larger around 5lbs piece if your still willing to deliver.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

The trade is perfectly fine with me. PM me with your info and we'll set something up.


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

Well firstly you need something with coralline, that you know. But if you want to get that stuff all over the place fast, smash up or scrape off the coralline, turn off your filters and let it blow all around your tank. My back wall is full of the stuff. I'd scrape off the flakes and give you some but my tank has a problem at the moment and i don't want to pass it on. After about 2 weeks you should see it start in areas that are favourable to its growth. If you can get scrapings from Dave, that and the seed rock should get you going.


----------

